# Victoria Arches - Manchester - 2012



## Derelict-UK (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks goes out to Havoc & Lawrence for being such good guides & Manchester Police for not looking to their right

I know this place has been done to death but hey ho, here we go!!


1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





12.





13.





14.





15.







*D-UK*


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 15, 2012)

that's great! I didn't know this was there. Is this where they talked about using to join Piccadilly to Victoria underground then just went ahead and clagged the streets with a tram system instead?


----------



## dannyb86_123 (Feb 15, 2012)

Impressive


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 15, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> that's great! I didn't know this was there. Is this where they talked about using to join Piccadilly to Victoria underground then just went ahead and clagged the streets with a tram system instead?



err, not sure. If you google Victoria Arches Manchester wiki has the history about it.


----------



## ljarrald (Feb 15, 2012)

brilliant pictures! i didn't even know this was here.

added to my 'to do' list.


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 15, 2012)

Did you exit via the gift shop


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 16, 2012)

Great take on a well seen site. Looks a chilled, fruitful splore too.


----------



## PaulPowers (Feb 16, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> that's great! I didn't know this was there. Is this where they talked about using to join Piccadilly to Victoria underground then just went ahead and clagged the streets with a tram system instead?



That's Walker croft


----------



## phill.d (Feb 16, 2012)

Some nicely exposed photos there Mr Derelict UK, good one!
I remember when this place was first done, It probably caused more aggro and arguments than any other urbex location to date lol.
Now it only seems to pop up in reports now and again


----------



## night crawler (Feb 16, 2012)

Great , never seen this place before, looks well interesting.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 16, 2012)

Ah maybe it was worth me posting after all then, thought everyone had heard of the place!

Glad to be of service lol


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 16, 2012)

Cracking photos,love the loo!


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Feb 16, 2012)

Some amazing shots there, great work!


----------



## nelly (Feb 16, 2012)

Cracking light painting


----------



## Derelict-UK (Feb 16, 2012)

nelly said:


> Cracking light painting



Cheers, I was limited to one torch as my other made a leap for freedom on the way in and I couldn't get it back until we left. It's a bit harsh in some images (quite a lot of light with only high and low modes to deal with) but taking the images in RAW helped to combat the lighting too.


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Feb 26, 2012)

this is a place i still want tovisit!


----------



## sqwasher (Feb 26, 2012)

Cracking set of photos, always good to see the arches.


----------

